# Lahaina Mai Tai Lounge (Maui) [Great discount]



## hvanv0405 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just found this restaurant was added to Restaurant.com

It's currently #2 on Trip Advisor. . .

anyways the greatest part is there is a 80% discount code good until 10/15 (but the certificates are good for a year)

Code: EIGHTY 

Go to http://restaurant.com/ and enter Maui (many other areas available but this is the first and only one i've ever seen for Hawaii)

and you can use paypal.

I just ordered 2 of the $50 certificate and a $25 one ($4 for the $50 one).

I've purchased and used these certificates locally but this is the first time i've seen a place in Maui offered.  You have to spend a min to use the certificate but since we'll have such a large group it'll definitly come in handy.  I think they only want you using one in a 30 day period but there are 19 in our group so I doubt they're remember if we show up with one one day and my folks go use another one a different day.

Hope it was okay to post this here, just wanted to share the great deal for anyone in or going to Maui.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you.
Didn't see the $50 gift certificate, but no matter - it is just the 2 of us in Nov.

I ordered two $25 coupons - one for next month and one for next Sept. thanks.
I did see the $10 and $50 certificates on the main page.


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks...  2 $25 certificates for $4.00 ... keep those deals coming...


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 14, 2008)

How did you get the $50 for $4? When I followed that link and then changed it to the $50 gift certificate, it was a $50 gift certificate for $20, which is not nearly as good deal.

Michael


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2008)

bizaro86 said:


> How did you get the $50 for $4? When I followed that link and then changed it to the $50 gift certificate, it was a $50 gift certificate for $20, which is not nearly as good deal.
> 
> Michael



Did you put in the code - "EIGHTY," for the extra 80% discount?


----------



## Westin5Star (Oct 14, 2008)

I went on the site to buy a $50 for $4 but all I saw was a $25 gc.  I did type in the code and got the discount.  How do I find or access the $50 certificate?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is another link that does show the $50 certificate - http://www.restaurant.com/rdc_site....ecd=HI&statename=Hawaii&SearchID=106&x=56&y=4


----------



## hvanv0405 (Oct 14, 2008)

Remember this 80% off deal expires tomorrow but the certificates are good for a year.  Order now to use later - can log into your account at anytime to print or reprint unused certificates when necessary.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 14, 2008)

hvanv0405 said:


> Remember this 80% off deal expires tomorrow but the certificates are good for a year.  Order now to use later - can log into your account at anytime to print or reprint unused certificates when necessary.





It has been a while since I used restaurant.com. WOW what a deal at 80% off! I bought 7 certificates, including 2 to the Mai Tai Lounge.

Thanks for the tip. Now I'm going back to see if anything is available for my 2 DDs' college towns. 

Terry


_Added: I bought 2 more for DD. Now a grand total of 9 for about $14. Paid with Paypal._

.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2008)

Westin5Star said:


> I went on the site to buy a $50 for $4 but all I saw was a $25 gc.  I did type in the code and got the discount.  How do I find or access the $50 certificate?


Go to the front page and search for Maui - 3 types of GCs


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 15, 2008)

For the benefit of others who wouldn't normally read a Starwood thread, maybe this thread should be moved to a less reserved loaction.The 80% off deal is only good for a few more hours. Just a thought. 


Terry


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2008)

Good idea - now that we've all seen it I will move it to the Hawaii Board.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 15, 2008)

While a bought a couple - please remember that the coupons are only good as long as the business (restaurant.com) stays afloat.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The discount code "eighty" has now expired.  


Terry


*PS - This is my 2000th post!*

.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Oct 15, 2008)

they've been around for YEARS. . .i've been ordering certificates for at least 3 or 4 years now and they were around before that.

Basically its a way for restaurants to advertise. . they don't make anything off the certificates.  Restaurant.com keeps what they sell the certificates for and the restaurant honors the discount in exchange for advertising. . .cheaper the many commercials and hits a lot more views online then just a newspaper listing.

Sorta like the "entertainment book"


----------



## hvanv0405 (Oct 15, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> The discount code "eighty" has now expired.



While it's sad but true the 80% off code is done they often offer great discounts but not very often have the 80%.

If ever in need of a good savings just google "Restarant.com and Coupons or Discounts". . .a lot of times they have 70% off codes out there but even more often 20% or 30%.

Follow this link to get 40% off your order

http://cobrand.restaurant.com/index.asp?prti=4043&aid=10450653&pid=2297905&sid=forty 
(no code needed)


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2008)

hvanv0405 said:


> they've been around for YEARS. . .i've been ordering certificates for at least 3 or 4 years now and they were around before that.



In this economy, I'd be more worried about the restaurant going out of business!


----------



## gstepic (Oct 15, 2008)

*Darn, saw this too late*

We head for Maui on Tuesday so I will keep checking for other deals.


----------



## sandesurf (Oct 15, 2008)

They're offering a 60% discount today. Code word is MORE.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 26, 2008)

*Thanks to the original poster*

Just wanted to say thanks to the person who originally posted this. I sent the link to my daughter and her husband who were in Maui last week on their honeymoon.  

They got the $25 certificate for $2 and had a wonderful meal and drinks at the restaurant.  They said the Mai Tais were amazing and they enjoyed the place very much.


----------



## hvanv0405 (Oct 27, 2008)

another 80% off code.. . started today

TREATS

Good through 10/31


----------



## philemer (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't find ANY Maui restaurants. I used zip code 96761 and searched. I also searched Hawaii & only saw one for Oahu. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## philemer (Oct 28, 2008)

hvanv0405 said:


> another 80% off code.. . started today
> 
> TREATS
> 
> Good through 10/31



Thanks!! I did find a number of restaurants in my area but still nothing for Maui.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first time I've see a restaurant in Hawaii on restaurant.com - there just aren't any.


----------

